# How long have you been racing (me - 17 days)?



## Sharky (23 Jan 2018)

Just been updating my time trial logs for last years events and analysing some of the numbers.

Looks like I've been racing for 17 days, 3 hrs, 52 minutes and 29secs and it's taken me 51 years!
Total distance, excluding the DNF rides is 8663 miles and number of events completed 462.


----------

